# Fireworks: Text nach Export hinter Segment?



## Gregott (22. April 2009)

Ich habe folgendes (hab ich tatsächlich vorhin vollgendes geschrieben oder hat sich einer nen Spaß erlaubt? ) Problem, ich habe ein Webdesign erstellt, es beinhaltet Text der über einer Grafik liegt, dieser Text wird bei HTML und Bilder export entweder als Bild ausgegeben und bei CSS und Bilder export, als CSS also auch nicht anwählbar. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. April 2009)

Also wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, dann musst du den Text aus der Grafik entfernen
und erst im Quelltext schreiben und mittels CSS positionieren. Wenn's das doch nicht ist, würde ich
dich bitten, die Frage noch mal anders zu formulieren. 

Grüße


----------



## Gregott (22. April 2009)

Ok so eine Antwort habe ich schon erwartet, ich kann es schlecht beschreiben, wenn du möchtest könntest du dir dieses Video ansehen http://tv.adobe.com/de/#vi+f15876v1000 dort siehst du, das nach dem export der Fireworks Datei, schon mit CSS positionierter Text auf der Webseite enthalten ist... der auch noch kopiert werden kann... mir ist das aus rankinggründen wichtig... (PS: nicht gleich wegen der stimme vom TutorialAutor wegklicken )


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. April 2009)

Ich nehme an, du hast den Text auf einem Hintergrundbild positioniert und dieses dann gesliced?
Das dürfte dann nicht gehen, da ja in dem Video auch nur die Bilder gesliced wurden und der Text
mit der Option "Include Areas without Slices" zusätzlich noch mit eingebunden wurde. (Minute 2:23)

Also entweder du packst den Text auf einen nicht zu slicenden Hintergrund oder du entfernst ihn
komplett aus dem Dokument und setzt ihn dann - wie oben beschrieben - manuell im Editor.

Grüße


----------



## Gregott (22. April 2009)

Hmm im Video wird der Text aber auch auf eine grafik gelegt... Ich will Zeit sparen und bin zu faul das alles in Dreamweaver zu machen, ich möchte zuerst die ganze Seite fertig machen dann im Dreami, Metatags Flash und den ganzen firlefanz machen und dann solls fertig sein, grundlayout text etc. will ich alles in Fireworks machen, dass sollte laut diesem Video auch gehen und laut beschreibung von Adobe...


----------

